# What can you tell me about Node tunning?



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

To much time and effort for me....

plus I have heard that it isn't important on carbons....so I never learned to do it.:wink:


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

absolutely nothing...


----------



## top5fingers (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks, BH we will see what other words of wisdom we can find here LOL. Thanks Agian!


----------



## top5fingers (Oct 26, 2005)

target1 said:


> absolutely nothing...


Well this gets better, and better LOL. Thanks for the truth though target1 at least it was funny. Thanks


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

top5fingers said:


> Thanks, BH we will see what other words of wisdom we can find here LOL. Thanks Agian!


This is quoted from Jon Eide (X-Ring) on this subject.....

"in all the Goldtips I have shot, node points do not seem to matter with carbon. I cut everything short and put a reasonable point weight in them and start shooting them. A heavy spine and nodes are a null point in my opinion when it comes to carbon arrows."

I have a feeling you watched a certain DVD....:wink: I am sure it may play a part in some way...but honestly unless you are a 57-59X shooter already...it isn't going to get you closer to 60X's IMHO.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

http://www.archery-engineering.co.za/conversions/vibration.htm


----------



## T-LaBee (Dec 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> I have a feeling you watched a certain DVD....:wink: I am sure it may play a part in some way...but honestly unless you are a 57-59X shooter already...it isn't going to get you closer to 60X's IMHO.


I agree...who does that guy think he is anyway!


----------



## top5fingers (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks to ALL!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

T-LaBee said:


> I agree...who does that guy think he is anyway!


Ah yes the marked "G" man. No one speaketh of his name.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

T-LaBee said:


> I agree...who does that guy think he is anyway!


I will tell you after this weekend how good the "G man" is. I bet he is better than you think. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> Ah yes the marked "G" man. No one speaketh of his name.


I speak of it all the time.....I don't see what the big deal is. :noidea: :wink:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I speak of it all the time.....I don't see what the big deal is. :noidea: :wink:


Ok, ruin the fun. 


***************************************** Sorry gotta keep it clean Thanks BH*


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

bowhnter7 said:


> Ah yes the marked "G" man. No one speaketh of his name.


Are you not supposed to say Ge orge R y als on this forum anymore?

what's up with that?

Nodes, forget about them.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

bowhnter7 said:


> Ok, ruin the fun.
> 
> 
> ***************************************** Sorry gotta keep it clean Thanks BH*


*HA.*

Told ya you can't speaketh thy name.:wink:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Bob_Looney said:


> Are you not supposed to say Ge orge R y als on this forum anymore?
> 
> what's up with that?


Check the post above your, just guess what was there.:wink:


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> This is quoted from Jon Eide (X-Ring) on this subject.....
> 
> "in all the Goldtips I have shot, node points do not seem to matter with carbon. I cut everything short and put a reasonable point weight in them and start shooting them. A heavy spine and nodes are a null point in my opinion when it comes to carbon arrows."
> 
> I have a feeling you watched a certain DVD....:wink: I am sure it may play a part in some way...but honestly unless you are a 57-59X shooter already...it isn't going to get you closer to 60X's IMHO.


WoW! I feel famous...kinda lol. I have played with node tuning on aluminums a lot and also on aluminum carbon style shafts with great results...I have also shot aluminums super short and stiff too (26 3/4" 2613 w/150 gr points) amd have had excellent results. Anything can and will work with a little manipulation. Carbon is a different animal and it just does not react in the same manner as alloy and therefor I tend to cut them short and not worry about where the node is located on this style arrow. I guess it really comes down to what you feel you have the best and most consistant results with. Having faith in your equipment is key. Hope this helps.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

VA Vince said:


> I will tell you after this weekend how good the "G man" is. I bet he is better than you think. :wink:


Ok, so I just got back from the seminar with the "G-man" and if your bow is tuned properly and you find the Node on your arrow and cut i where you are supposed to.....It WILL perform better. Its a very simple thing to do. Takes 5 seconds to find the node. It may not bring your X count up a bunch, but I bet you will gain a couple more X's.


----------

